# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Is it possible to get a 3000x1200x7mm sheet of ply

## gadgets

Looking for a supplier in Sydney, Sutherland/St George area: 
3000x1200x7mm sheet of ply 
Want to reinforce a wall with a window, would need to cut the sheet into a "C" shape, floor to ceiling is 3000mm, hence wanting a 3000 high sheet. 
The room is wider than it is tall if your were wondering. 
cheers 
gadgets

----------


## OBBob

OSB brace board 6mm that size.   http://www.hyne.com.au/our-products/egger-osbrace/

----------


## jimfish

Bracing ply can be joined to form a longer brace,you need to install a row of nogs so the join can be nailed

----------


## OBBob

True... and nails, lots of nails!

----------


## gadgets

Thanks guys ended up finding a supplier 10min away from a timber supplier I had never heard of in my area. 
I will be gluing and screwing, the nails don't go to well into 100yr old hardwood. 
cheers 
gadgets

----------


## phild01

> .., the nails don't go to well into 100yr old hardwood.

  Should with the right drill bit.

----------


## jimfish

> Should with the right drill bit.

  Or a coil nailer

----------

